# Mayones : Regius or Setius?



## rockstarazuri (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm planning to make a custom 7 string guitar order with Mayones, and I'm not really sure which model is better.

Since both of the guitars are reputedly very good, it's really hard for me to choose which model to choose as a base. I can't play test and compare both side by side too.

Cons of the Regius model is that it's really expensive compared to the Setius, and it's neck thru, which I'm not really used to tonally. Also, there's no arm contour so that MIGHT get in the way of my playing. (can't play test a Regius, so I can't really say anything on that matter. I have played a Tele without an arm contour before and it wasn't the most comfortable thing in the world.)

The Regius seems to be a very popular model here so if I were to get the Setius, it might seem that I'm just settling for a budget model compared to a high end guitar. (Like settling for an Ibanez Premium instead of a Prestige.)

Any owners/experienced people can chime in and give me some advice?


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 12, 2014)

a common misconception is that the setius is a cheaper "budget" regius. they're actually totally different guitars. one of the main differences being that its a bolt on as opposed to a neck thru. sound and quality wise i can't really say because I've never actually been able to play either of them but I'm sure others who actually own them will chime in!


----------



## jephjacques (Feb 12, 2014)

I own both and I honestly couldn't tell you which I prefer. I think the Setius is an amazing value compared to the Regius.

Comfort wise, the Setius feels like any carved-top double cutaway guitar. It's essentially a bolt-on, extended range PRS. The Regius has a slight radius to the top, which I find very comfortable but others don't get along with. The neck on my Setius feels a hair thinner than the Regius- I think it has slightly less pronounced shoulders.

Playability is equally good on both, as is construction quality. I've got Aftermaths in each and the mahogany/maple Setius has more mids and a looser bass response than the maple/ash Regius- but you can get a Regius with all kinds of different woods.


----------



## fortisursus (Feb 12, 2014)

I've never played a setius so bare with me, and I own a Regius. The Regius is absolutely beautiful in person. The neck though makes the heel very comfortable and I don't find myself having any playing issues. Sounds and feels amazing. On the other hand though depending on your playing position the uncontoured edges can dig into your arm and get annoying. With regards again to the neck through and sound, ect, it is all preference really.


----------



## chopeth85 (Feb 12, 2014)

I have had both. The regius is more comfortable and easy to play and has an extremely deep thick sound ( swamp ash wings, maple 11 pcs neckthrou ). The setius is confortable too, but in everything , i prefer regius. Setius is a great guitar but i have had better guitars than the setius ( similar specs ) but, at this moment, i havent found any guitar better than the regius. Apart from that, the regius is sooo elegant...


----------



## mongey (Feb 12, 2014)

I've have never palyed a regius but have a setius and its a super nice guitar. I dont usually like TOM guitars but it is recessed so its allot easier to deal with .

there's no way I'd consider the setius a budget model. differents builds . the regius has more bells and whisltes so it costs more 

one thing to factor is I didnt love the JB that came in it. but I had an unused miracle man I got cheap 2nd hand lying around and it sounds awesome in the setius so onyl cost me the $60 I got the MM for


----------



## rockstarazuri (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks to those who replied. The trouble is that a lot of people who owns a Mayones are Regius owners, so I need more Setius reviews too..


----------



## jahosy (Feb 12, 2014)

Not sure if you aware of the 'new' duvell model they plan to release this year (rumoured September 2014) 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/260746-mayones-namm-2014-a-2.html

Apparently it's a cross between the regius and setius (bolt-on supertrat with regius contoured top) 

Of course if you're not in a hurry


----------



## rockstarazuri (Feb 12, 2014)

I've looked at that, but I already have plenty of pointy superstrats. I want something a bit different


----------



## SkullCrusher (Feb 13, 2014)

I have both and the reviews are pretty much the same as everyone else.

Although I find the setius neck a little bit easier to play, it's like a deeper ibanez shape.

Whereas the regius neck is more of a rounded C. Although they're both about the same thickness.

I used to have problems with guitars with no arm contours but as soon as I played the mayones I have forgot about them to this point haha. How they sit on your body, you don't miss them.

And yes I will be buying a duvell!


----------



## TheDepthsWillRise (Feb 13, 2014)

I have a Setius Pro 7 and I love it. I found the neck super comfortable and I bonded with it instantly. It's the only guitar played on this track, and most of it is just two takes panned running through the FAS 6160 on my AxeFx2. I have Aftermaths in it now, but I'm still considering switching out the pups. Out of all the guitars I've owned, I can't see myself ever getting rid of 2 of them, my PRS and my Mayo.

https://soundcloud.com/ifmachinesspokeinriddles/the-fire-through-the-trees


----------



## timbale (Feb 13, 2014)

These are two totally different guitars. Different construction, different wood, different hardware. It's like asking do i like apples or oranges more? Help me out.

Try to get your hands on the guitars and make your own experiences. I like apples more.


----------



## MattyinChains (Feb 13, 2014)

I posted this in a similar thread, so thought I may as well re-use it!

I have a Setius GTM 7 with bare knuckle aftermaths and can't fault it. Neck feels beautiful, and the whole guitar feels really nice. I'd personally compare it to a les paul feel wise, but I grew up playing a gibson les paul hence my favour towards these styles of guitar. 

I have seen people such as PeteyG of Red Seas Fire saying they prefer the setius to the regius and think it's a better guitar... but it is all preference I guess, and I didn't realise there was as many differences between the two guitars until reading this thread!

I'd go for the preferred body style, and then stuff like locking tuners etc can be swapped in if you go for the setius and what them that much!


----------



## rockstarazuri (Feb 13, 2014)

Soo.. the Setius isn't a budget model in the Mayones series of guitars? That's kind of good to hear. A lot of people would say get the Regius and that worries me.


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 13, 2014)

Do you prefer bolt on or neck thru?

Do you prefer flat top or arch top?

Do you like blingy binding with abalone?

Setius now comes with hipshot/abm if you want, so bridge choice isn't an issue.


Let the specs make the decision for you, not whichever one costs more. Everyone likes different specs so everyone is going to have a different answer on which they think its 'best.' I have a Setius 7 and its a fantastic guitar. I prefer mahogany and bolt-on necks and arch tops, so thats what I went with.


----------



## timbale (Feb 13, 2014)

rockstarazuri said:


> Soo.. the Setius isn't a budget model in the Mayones series of guitars? That's kind of good to hear. A lot of people would say get the Regius and that worries me.



No, it isn't at all. Just a different model. I kinda like it even more than the Regius.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank you for the comments.

Any good pickup suggestions to go with the Setius which complements the mahogany body and neck? I like a tone with lots of attack, low mids and tight bass for progressive styles of music, and also warm tones for jazz.


----------



## Xibuque (Feb 14, 2014)

I have a setius(standard) and regius(mahogany wings), they are completely different guitars and phenomenal within their purpose. The Setius is great, for me it is better than a prs SE CU 24 LTD for example, one of the best guitars I've ever had, cost / benefit is incredible, especially for those who live in Europe. Setius sounds and feels like the result of "les paul had sex with a Superstrat". The Regius has much more visual appeal than setius, it is a fact. It has a defined and clear sound(more than the setius). The hardtail bridge too low(recessed?) + slight radius of the top, gives the impression that the strings are very close to the body, it may not be comfortable for some people.

Setius has a "generic" neck shape, almost "grab n play", the regius... maybe you will need some minutes or a couple hours to get used to.

Sorry my terrible english


----------



## jephjacques (Feb 15, 2014)

Aftermaths are perfect for the Setius. I'd be leery of something super midrangy like, say, Painkillers.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Feb 16, 2014)

So Blackhawks are a bad idea?


----------



## Bloodshredder (Feb 17, 2014)

Best way to find out is to try them. I loved them both. The oiled neck of the setius felt a bit better to me.
All a matter of taste.


----------



## mongey (Feb 17, 2014)

rockstarazuri said:


> So Blackhawks are a bad idea?



They could work but would be pretty focused in the mids. 

I think the miracle man sounds really good in mine. Tight bass, big low mids. It's not jazz though.


----------



## Sullen (Feb 17, 2014)

Remember that you can also get a Setius in set-neck contruction too


----------



## pittbul (Feb 18, 2014)

setius,couse of bolt on,more chuga chuga style sounded guitar,regius with more warmer tone. I use both of them.....but sold both


----------



## powerball13 (Feb 18, 2014)

LOVE my regius. I have not played the Setius so I can't really compare. Biggest pet peeve is the arm cutout on the Regius, especially compared to my Suhr, but you ou get used to it pretty quick. The setius is mahog body and neck, which I think would make it much darker. The neck thru on the Regius is AWESOME, sustains forever and has a nice chunky tone. I have the swamp ash vs the mahog.


----------

